# Homemade remedies to remove soap scum?



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

And this isn't soap scum that has accumulated in a day or two or even a week, it looks like it's been there for a while. We've lived in this house for almost 3 months and I've used everything from Scrubbing Bubbles, to Seventh Generation products, to baking soda and nothing seems to be working!!

If it's store bought, that's fine, but homemade would be even better!

It's driving me crazy!!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Have you tried white vinegar? It's what I use for any kind of build up like soap scum (thinking mostly about my coffee pot).

You could also try a borax solution.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Have you tried vinegar?

I've read that you can put paper towels soaked in vinegar over the scummy areas, and leave on overnight. The next morning the soap scum should be easy to clean off.

I need to do that in my bathroom...

ETA -ha ha - cross posted. Looks like the general consensus so far is... white vinegar!


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I usually make a thick paste with baking soda and Sunlight dish detergent and it works really well.

I had a friend who used those fabric softener dryer sheets (Bounce) to clean her tub and said it worked well, but I've never tried it. And they contain yucky chemicals, though you could rinse really really well.

Or maybe one of those Magic Eraser sponges? Though they are nasty too, I know. Just throwing ideas out there.

Vinegar alone, or even with baking soda never worked that well for me on soap scum, but we have hard water so we have a lot of mineral deposits too. Maybe that's why?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I use Magic Eraser to get soap scum and hard water deposits off my glass shower doors.


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

Magic erasers work but take a lot of elbow grease and I am lazy.

S.O.S pads got 3+ years of accumulated soap scum off of my grandpas tub and shower. I soaked it down in bleach for about 2 hours first, rinsed it, and then used the S.O.S pads to scrub off what was left.

To this day I still use them on soap scum, they work like nothing I have ever tried, and don't wear out as fast as the magic erasers.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SquishyKitty* 
Magic erasers work but take a lot of elbow grease and I am lazy.

S.O.S pads got 3+ years of accumulated soap scum off of my grandpas tub and shower. I soaked it down in bleach for about 2 hours first, rinsed it, and then used the S.O.S pads to scrub off what was left.

To this day I still use them on soap scum, they work like nothing I have ever tried, and don't wear out as fast as the magic erasers.

I'm totally giving those a try!! Thanks so much!


----------



## greengirl_ (Nov 12, 2006)

I've had good luck with making a paste of baking soda and using a scrub brush. It doesn't take a whole lot of elbow grease, but some. I was using vinegar for a while but the baking soda seems to work better.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

worse comes to worse, I've found that using something harsh - chemical laden, might be the easiest way to get rid of it the first time and then go to vinegar/natural stuff to maintain.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

I purchased my S.O.S pads last night. Will be using those along with some baking soda (something that is a bit abrasive) when I get home from work this afternoon. I can't wait to get rid of this stuff!! It's so unattractive!


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

You probably won't even need the baking soda, I swear those things work great on their own.

Brillo pads make some now with Oxyclean, I'm thinking of trying those next. I can't believe I'm posting about being excited about a new cleaning product. I need a hobby.


----------



## taunab (Sep 4, 2012)

i am having a horrible time! we just bought a house and i swear the previous owners NEVER cleaned the soap scum off the glass shower doors...UGH! i have tried tons of cleaners that i had, but so far nothing is working. i just read a thread about using equal parts white vinagar (warmed 2 min in microwave) and blue dawn (classic). mix in spray bottle and spray the heck outa the soap scum! let it sit 2 hours, wipe down with wet rag and it should all be gone! i saw pix, it looks really promising. i am trying today and will let you know my own personal experience. heres hoping!


----------



## momct (Apr 15, 2008)

Go to the hardware store and buy single edge razor blades and scrape it off.The door must be dry when you do this- the soap will just fall down as little shavings. When you have scraped the bulk of it off then use cleaner to finish.


----------



## pek64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Use HOT water when rinsing washing soda. Washing soda is different than baking soda. Always wear gloves when handling washing soda. Latex or vinyl first aid gloves are sufficient.

Pumice stone

Washing soda (wear gloves)

Steel wool and washing soda (wear gloves)

Tomato paste and baking soda

Salt

Edited to add info about gloves.


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

I use those little Doby sponges that are covered in a plastic mesh, plus Bon Ami, plus *several* passes of heavy duty scrubbing. How much will also depend on the hardness of the water-- places with harder water will have more soap build up. This kind of sponge won't scratch surfaces.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetSilver*
> 
> I use those little Doby sponges that are covered in a plastic mesh, plus Bon Ami, plus *several* passes of heavy duty scrubbing. *How much will also depend on the hardness of the water-- places with harder water will have more soap build up.* This kind of sponge won't scratch surfaces.


And it will be harder to remove, something about the levels of calcium in the water makes it bond stronger.

I have had good success with scotch brite pads and a paste of borax and dish detergent. It took a lot of elbow grease but the maintenance now isn't too bad.


----------

